# Trapping Supplies



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I applied for a trapping permit on a neighboring indian reservation and my name was drawn in the lottery for the applicants. So my question is where to order trapping supplies either online or mail order? I haven't trapped in about 10 years so I am unfamiliar with all the current places to buy my supplies. I am mainly gonna target bobcats but I wont turn down the coyotes or foxes that may wander by my sets. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Ruger...good for you and good to see ya.

F&T trading post is one place to find traps. What kind of animals are you going to target ? Grinners ? Stripe tails ? Hope not.

I have some, well..a lot of conibears if you are going after water animals. If you can run snares you might contact " The Snare Shop " they have a great selection of gear. As for foot holds you might look to mb's they are the best...but really if you modify Dukes they too can handle most K9's.

Send me a pm if you need more info.

You will need bait too...Cat might steer you in the right dirrection. I am making my own bait and lure this season for fox, cats, and yotes.

ps....I forgot you are from Colorado....Better talk with Dave or Chris regarding cage traps. I am pretty sure you cannot run snares, foot holds, or conibears.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Ruger.

http://www.fntpost.com/


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Matt. You hit it perfectly.

How do you do that any how....being a bit illiterate and challenged I have tried to figure out how find a tag to bring up a site.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Go to the website you want to post on here, right click your mouse in the top tool bar and select "copy" then head back to here and right click in the post your working on and select "paste". I hope that make sense!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I guess I need to work on it...I found where you are talking about and made a copy but when I come back to paste it is as if there is nothing there ? Go to my email and there it is ??? No doubt my computer stopping me.

Thanks however I will work on this. Kinda like my photo posting


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

This is where I get my snares and stuff. http://stores.ebay.com/DakotaLine-Snares/Snare-Cable-and-Hardware-/_i.html?_fsub=3080263&_sid=50324799&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Go to the website you want to post on here, right click your mouse in the top tool bar and select "copy" then head back to here and right click in the post your working on and select "paste". I hope that make sense!


Be careful Matt he might get glue on his screen!!







Just ribbin ya OAC!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank god he didn't tell him to cut and paste.... we could all probably hear the sawzall and see the sparks.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! The area I'll be trapping legholds are allowed, no snares. Now I need to go thru all my gear and see what I am missing or what i could upgrade.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Thank god he didn't tell him to cut and paste.... we could all probably hear the sawzall and see the sparks.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My sawzall did not work out too well.

Had to use thinner to clean off the screen.

If you know what kinda traps you need...let me know and I can ask around if used ones will work for you.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Thank god he didn't tell him to cut and paste.... we could all probably hear the sawzall and see the sparks.


I'd be more afraid of him eating the paste !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

As for the paste...tried it as a kindergardner....gave it up, poo stuck to my butt


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> As for the paste...tried it as a kindergardner....gave it up, poo stuck to my butt


I'm not to sure if I really want to know what your on about!


----------



## rvrbnk1 (Sep 21, 2011)

My buddy Mike and I use a company called PCS Outdoors here in Michigan. They ship all over the country and their prices are good.

Here is their website: http://www.pcsoutdoors.com


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey rvrbnk, nice post.

Thier prices almost have me wanting to buy some more traps







. The prices are as low or lower than F&T and you get a free lure/bait.

Thank you

So where in Michigan do you live ?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

As far as customer service goes it's hard to beat Minnesota Trapline Products, but then again it looks like everyone is going to refer you to whatever trap supply company is in their home state! I would get some MB 550's for coyote and bobcat regardless of where you order your stuff from, you will not be disappointed with those traps. You can basically set them right out of the box, no mod's needed. There are several options for lure or bait so you can just shop around for that stuff, or of course make your own, but if you are just starting out I would personally just buy some. As far as staking systems go I would look into a cable staking system, much lighter than toting rebar around your trap line. When does your season open?


----------



## rvrbnk1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey On A Call - You are welcome. Just trying to help the cause. I am over by the Fenton area. What area are you from?


----------



## AKtrapper (Oct 11, 2011)

I would have to agree with coyotejon and second Minnesota trap products. Service is great and FAST, and the MB traps are great. I use 550's for fox and yote, 650's for Lynx, and 750's for Lynx and Beaver and they are TOUGH traps. I also like how they work with you on shipping, (as does fntpost), which counts for a LOT up here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum AKtrapper.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT AKtrapper.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also a Welcome to PT, enjoy!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome AK and enjoy your time here!


----------



## AKtrapper (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Guys!

Found the site yesterday, and I just realized there is a New Members board...I am headed there...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My season opened on Oct 1st but I need to to get through the big game seasons before I start putting out sets. Been working on my traps removing rust and checking their operation Need to get em dyed and waxed next. Checked out the website looks like they have some good products and prices, got a list made up of items I would like to order from them. Mostly what I am shy on is the dye and wax, some swivels and chain and some ID tags and some lures or bait. I will probabably be using drags, I've used them in the past and have had good luck with them. Nice to be able to use whats availabe without having to pack extra gear around.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

If you are short on lure and bait Mn Trap Prod has kind of a sampler pack for predators in the back of their catalog, and it looks like a hell of a deal! Think I may order it myself!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks coyotejon. I think I'll do that.


----------



## cooncrazy (Apr 28, 2010)

hey aktrapper,wheres russian mission at? i used to trap out of galena,ak on the yukon river half way from fairbanks to nome.


----------



## AKtrapper (Oct 11, 2011)

So, how is your season working out, Ruger? Any updates for us....?









Hello Cooncrazy - It is a good bit lower down the Yukon than Galena - somewhere near 200 river miles (think it's like 190-ish) or so up the Yukon from the mouth (Bering Sea). I floated past Galena, but we didn't stop there when my wife and were bringing our boat down the Tanana, Nenana, and Yukon to Pilot Station...bet it is a nice place to call home - and a great place to trap I would think, as well...

Strangely enough, I see your location is in PA - I grew up in southeast and spent some time in college in Northcentral - but can't say I ever made it to grove city. Are you trapping Reds there in PA?


----------

